# Question about Hiatal Hernia and Gerd...



## Kim Ronkainen (May 1, 2014)

I have a question for anyone who may know. My gerd started in the early '90s after a bad fall where I landed on my back. 2 years later my gerd disappeared. Now last October I was diagnosed as having a possible small hiatal hernia. The last couple of months my symptoms have been really bad... heartburn, chest pain, throat pain and tightness, (almost went to emergency last night due to the chest pain) constantly clearing my throat and coughing after I eat. Sometimes I wakeup in the middle of the night because of my mouth full of acid after a wet burp. I have alot of trouble with diarrhea and it doesn't seem like digestive enzymes help me much in that respect. I constantly feel bloated and sometimes I have trouble swallowing food. I did have a stricture once as a teenager that a doctor fixed for me at the same time he diagnosed me with IBS. I read that all this acid could cause sinus problems, but my question is... could it cause a posterior nosebleed. Woke up a month ago with a bad nosebleed that took forever to stop. Blood dripped from both nostrils AND down my throat. Two neighbors helped me stop the nosebleed. Never had this before or since. One neighbor checked my blood pressure at the time of the nosebleed and it was 148 over 98. I don't drink, smoke or do any drugs, but I am on blood pressure, cholesterol and estrogen prescriptions. I am also overweight. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Prevent2 (Apr 28, 2014)

I have a small hiatel hernia and was diagnosed with GERD and IBS. After years of suffering I went to see a functional endocrinologist who is also a Chiropractor. She did an adjustment to the hernia area. I felt a tremendous amount of relief almost immediately. I see her every 3 or 4 weeks now for follow up care regarding my ibs and digestive issues and to check on the hiatel hernia to make sure it has not slipped back up through the hole. So far so good. It was either try that procedure or was told by another doctor I would need surgery to fix it.

I still stay away from spicy and fatty foods, for a few reasons.. the hernia and my ibs.

Watching my diet and exercise (just walking) seems to help as well.

If you do go to a chiropractor, make sure it is one who knows how to do the hernia procedure properly.


----------

